# Help! What do I do with these babies when I move?



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

I live in an apartment building in Los Angeles that overlooks a freeway. Pigeons LOVE the balconies on this side of the building. Recently, the building has taken action to "get rid" of all the pigeons by placing the typical spiky bird-deterrents on the drainage pipes the pigeons used to sleep on, etc. 

A little less than a month ago I discovered a nest on my balcony nestled behind a blanket that was hanging over our telescope and reached the ground. I noticed two eggs in it and I worried because we are moving on the 26th of this month. Well since then the eggs have hatched (about 5 days ago) and two healthy little babies are out there. My husband talked to the management and they said they would "dispose" of the nest and babies once we move unless we get rid of them ourselves. I have no idea what to do! The babies will probably be around 2 weeks old when our move time comes. I can't just leave them there to be thrown away. We're also moving out of state so it would be impossible to take them with us and care for them.

I hope someone has some ideas. I'm really worried about them. And I feel bad the babies are going to get taken from their mother either way. Ugh.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have members in your area and I'm sure that later they will be along to help out. I'm on the east coast, so obviously it's still early where you are. Please check back here during the day. You'll get help I'm sure, so don't worry so very much. Do you feed the birds? If not, a little seed to help the parents out would be nice. At two weeks of age, the babies can't care for themselves, so there will be no other choice than to take the babies when the time comes, but it will be ok. Good luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your concern over these babies. At two weeks of age there shouldn't be any problem for someone to take over their care.

I'm sorry to hear the management has such little respect for this precious life.

Where in L.A. are you?

Please check this link for a rehabber close to you:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in the West L.A. area. 

I will check out that link, thank you!


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, so the closest places to me are in Ventura County about an hour and a half north of me. Not too too big of a deal, really, but they're Wildlife rescues. Will those places know how to care for a couple of barely 2 week old pigeon babies? When I think of wildlife rescues in California I think of places that rescue deer and coyotes...animals like that. Will they have the proper stuff to feed these babies and know how to care for them correctly? I really wish there was an actual pigeon rescue close by!

I worry about these babies so much. I haven't called the places yet because I've been so busy but I am going to try to tomorrow. If I go all the way up there I will need to go either Friday morning or Sunday night, and I doubt they will be open Sunday night which would be preferable because they would get to stay with mom 2 more days.

I know it's a longshot, but does anyone know of any place closer to L.A.? And maybe that specializes more in pigeons? Otherwise these places are my only hope!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

October Moon,

Has anyone referred you to Terry in Orange County yet? I agree that the longer the babies stay with mom, the better off they will be. If you could wait until just before you move, then get them to Terry they will have an excellent chance to grow up and be healthy. 

Margaret


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Nope, I have no one has mentioned Terry before you. How can I contact this person? I would prefer to take these babies to someone who knows about baby pigeons and what they need to survive, as I am guessing Terry does?

Hmmm...our movers are loading the truck on Tuesday the 25th, and my husband will be here to supervise that. I'm sure I could sneak away then for a little while because I won't be much help moving the heavy stuff.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Terry is the owner of this site. She has commented on just about every thread here; if you leave her a pm I'm sure she would love to hear from you.


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! I just went looking for her and sent her a message.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> *Terry is the owner of this site*


Here are the links explaining the sale & purchase of the site.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=266128&postcount=1
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=266604&postcount=25

Cindy


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I know, but she is still the 'owner.' Atleast here on the Forum.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, Ok! Finally getting on P-T for the day! I'll be happy to help with the babies. I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County .. give me a call 949-584-6696. If Ventura would work better, then Beth Garcia can probably help. She's also listed in the Pigeon Resources Directory .. http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

For the record, I'm a Moderator and an Administrator here .. the site was owned by our very own Bigbird (Carl Sr.) from inception until recently. It is now owned by Keebali Media Ltd. I was never an owner.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Both of these babies are here with me now. There was a slight altercation with a cat for one of the babies .. the wounds are superficial and all should be well. Both babies, do, however, have pretty extreme cases of canker, so while the cat attack is sad, it was good that Suzanne brought both babies tonight. Pics and updates later. I think Suzanne will post also.

Terry


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

It really does seem like things sometimes happen for a reason!

I had talked to Terry earlier today and we arranged for me to bring the babies to her this coming Tuesday. After our conversation, I opened our balcony door to let some air in because our apartment was pretty stuffy. My cat, Pepper, decided to push through the screen door when I was in the bedroom, or so I'm guessing. Not to long after that, my husband came home and started moving around boxes. He moves a box and we notice Pepper under the dining room table laying next to none other than one of the baby pigeons!    

He must have been there over half an hour, it's a miracle he did not kill the baby. He didn't even play with it, seems like he just went on the balcony, got the baby, brought it in (causing a few wounds), sat it down and laid with it!

I freaked out and called Terry right away. I had read on here earlier that cat saliva can be deadly to pigeons so I knew I couldn't just put it back outside with the mother. I decided to bring the babies to her tonight. And good thing I did! She saw right away they both had canker. And although I am mad at Pepper for dragging the poor thing inside and probably scaring it half to death, it is a good thing I got both of them to her tonight as they might not have made it til Tuesday!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for bringing them over to Terry's, and Terry thank you for caring for them. They definitely needed human intervention.

Looking  forward to pictures.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

OctoberMoon said:


> It really does seem like things sometimes happen for a reason!
> 
> I had talked to Terry earlier today and we arranged for me to bring the babies to her this coming Tuesday. After our conversation, I opened our balcony door to let some air in because our apartment was pretty stuffy. My cat, Pepper, decided to push through the screen door when I was in the bedroom, or so I'm guessing. Not to long after that, my husband came home and started moving around boxes. He moves a box and *we notice Pepper under the dining room table laying next to none other than one of the baby pigeons!*
> 
> ...


I'm so glad all turned out well.  

You're exactly right, things DO happen for a reason.

Pepper could have killed that baby in an instant had he wanted to. 
Strange as it may sound, your description of what happened sounds to me like he wanted to help the baby. And he did.  

Many thanks to you & your husband for taking the time to seek help for these two sweet babies.
I hope you have a safe journey.

Many thanks to you as well, Terry. Looking forward to pictures as time permits.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank goodness Terry was able to take them immediately. But the parents...can they be treated for canker?

Yesterday I collected a collared dove from someone whose cat had brought it into the house unharmed. That one wouldn't have survived without the cat's intervention. Some cats know more than they let on.

Cynthia


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

October Moon, 
Thank you so much for your concern about these babies. Without Peppers intervention, the canker might have gotten to the lethal stage. It certainly sounds as if he was intending to help, not hurt. And thank you also for getting them to Terry immediately. If anyone can pull these little guys through, she can. I wish you a smooth and successful move. Please check back in with us after your move and see how things are going as well as say hello to all of us.

Margaret

Give Pepper a nice scritch on the neck for me and an extra cat treat.


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> Thank goodness Terry was able to take them immediately. But the parents...can they be treated for canker?
> 
> Yesterday I collected a collared dove from someone whose cat had brought it into the house unharmed. That one wouldn't have survived without the cat's intervention. Some cats know more than they let on.
> 
> Cynthia



The parents are gone. The nest is literally right next to the edge of the balcony, which honestly always worried me since we're on the third floor. Every time they heard the door open they would fly off. Well, the mother at least. I haven't seen the father since before the eggs hatched 

Ever since Pepper went out there I haven't seen the mother around. I'm sure she got scared off and now that her babies are gone she has no reason to come back. And, even if she did she would fly off before I could even get to her.

In all honesty, she looked young and very healthy the times I did see her. I'm sure she has it as well, but I was reading about it and from what I read adults can sometimes live with it without it really affecting them too bad. I'm hoping that's the case with her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sad Update*

I'm very sorry to report that the baby that the cat brought in died this afternoon. I can't believe it was due to just the minor cat caused injuries. I knew we were in trouble this morning when I got the babies out to feed them and clean their brooder box. Both babies had very full crops when they arrived last night .. lots of seed in both of them. This morning the crop of the cat caught baby had not emptied at all while the crop of the other baby was completely empty. The cat caught baby was lethargic and the other baby was being a typical wild and crazy baby pigeon wanting to be fed. Both babies got their first dose of canker med last night and another this morning. I gave the cat caught baby some ACV water and was hoping to see the crop empty by afternoon. Unfortunately, I found the baby dead with a still full crop when I checked them around 3 PM.

Hopefully the other baby will be fine.

Terry


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh no!  That makes me very, very sad. Well, at least we tried. I feel so very guilty that Pepper was able to get out there, but he's never before tried to push open the screen door (honestly I didn't ever even think it was possible, I have no idea how he did it). I was really hoping the injuries were minor enough that he actually helped the babies by making me get them to you sooner. But it sounds like either way this baby might not have made it. 

Do you think it was due to just the injuries or do you think the canker had something to do with it as well?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OctoberMoon said:


> Oh no!  That makes me very, very sad. Well, at least we tried. I feel so very guilty that Pepper was able to get out there, but he's never before tried to push open the screen door (honestly I didn't ever even think it was possible, I have no idea how he did it). I was really hoping the injuries were minor enough that he actually helped the babies by making me get them to you sooner. But it sounds like either way this baby might not have made it.
> 
> Do you think it was due to just the injuries or do you think the canker had something to do with it as well?


The cat injuries were truly nothing more than a couple of scrapes. I'm positive that those did not cause the baby to die. I'm sure the stress of being cat caught had something to do with things, but I'm also pretty sure that this baby was probably eaten up with internal canker. Assuming that is/was the case, then there was nothing that anyone could have done to save the baby.

I'll keep everyone updated on the other baby .. so far it is doing just fine.

Thanks again for making the long journey down here last night. I wish I had happy news about both babies, but that was not the case.  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the one baby died, but I'm hopeful for the other one. 
Thank you for the update, Terry, I know you are very busy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Couple Of Pictures Here ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Mar21 The surviving baby is doing very well.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to see Punkin and the surviving baby doing well, as well as the Huntington Beach babies, gosh....it doesn't surprise me anymore, what people do...how precious life can be so discarded.  

I'm glad the floppy ear bunny made it to your place, and it's not EVEN Easter yet.  

The ducks look like they are happy campers.

Thanks for taking the time out of YOUR VERY BUSY schedule to post the pics.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting an update on OctoberMoon's babies, Terry.
I'm so sorry to hear one has passed away. It does sound like he may have had some underlying problems, in addition to the canker.  

Wishing the best for the other & all your rescues.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, Cindy and Treesa. All babies are doing well this morning.

Terry


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello, Terry. I have been reading your rescue work secretly for a while.  I just wanted to let you know how much admiration and respect I have for your hard work. It is not easy to do what you are doing financially, physically and emotionally. I do small rescue work (nothing I can brag compared to your work), but it is very emotionally draining sometimes…that is the most difficult part for me (and lack of time). It is my dream and my biggest wish to buy a farm and be able to rescue as many animals as I possibly can handle…someday like you!
You have my 100 % support. I wish I were a little closer to you so I could give you a hand…


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the kind words, Hato, and for the work that you do. It IS emotionally draining at times, but the little ones need each and every one of us to help them when they require assistance .. so .. you just keep on going. Sort of like being a human Timex .. you take a licking but keep on ticking!  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm really sorry to read the cat caught baby died. Sounds like the canker was to blame.


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you, Terry, for the pictures! Glad to hear the surviving baby is doing well. I am really glad I found this place. Everyone here, especially Terry, was so helpful. I will check back from time to time and if I come across any pigeons needing help when I'm living in Arizona, I know where to come for help and advise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OctoberMoon said:


> Thank you, Terry, for the pictures! Glad to hear the surviving baby is doing well. I am really glad I found this place. Everyone here, especially Terry, was so helpful. I will check back from time to time and if I come across any pigeons needing help when I'm living in Arizona, I know where to come for help and advise


You're very welcome for the pictures! Please do stay in touch!

Terry


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Just stopping by to say hello from Arizona and check to see how the surviving baby is doing. Hope all is well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi OctoberMoon!

I'm glad you've checked back in. Your baby is doing wonderfully and has the two stable babies as friends. I'll get some current pictures this weekend. I hope your move to AZ went well!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OctoberMoon's baby and the stable babies are all self feeding and drinking now. They are still begging to be fed, and I am giving them a little formula each day, but there is no longer any need. All three of these youngsters are doing well and are well on their way to being big birds. Pictures this weekend.

Terry


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello! Sorry it's been a little bit since I've written back. I did stop by to see that the baby is doing well and I'm glad it has friends. I would love to see pics when and if you get a chance.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OctoberMoon said:


> Hello! Sorry it's been a little bit since I've written back. I did stop by to see that the baby is doing well and I'm glad it has friends. I would love to see pics when and if you get a chance.


Your baby is practically a grown up now .. I'm way behind on pictures but will get some soon.

Terry


----------



## OctoberMoon (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, they grow so fast! Glad everything is well.


----------

